# Do you have god parents for your fur kid?



## Ina (Sep 28, 2014)

At our age we worry about the future of our pets, when we are gone. The little 8 pound chorkie isn't a problem. A younger friend said she would Izzy when the time comes, and I don't think Amber, the 13 y/o will make it through the winter. But, Reba and Boo I don't know what would happen to them. Pit bulls don't fare well in this part of the country.
Michael want to get a kitten to keep Izzy company once our old girl passes. Izzy is in love with Amber, and Michael thinks a smallish cat for him to bond with would be best. And Michael is a big time cat person.
But, I worry what will be come of our fur babies, after we are gone.
Have any of you made arrangements for you pets, if you pass before they do?
i would appreciate hearing what ideas you have come up with.  :tapfoot:


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2014)

I have given this some thought..  I am not going to replace any of my pets should they pass.  Any pets remaining at my passing will be provided for in my will, as I will leave a generous grant for their care.


----------

